# STO Fox Sports Time Ohio, pulled (dispute) - and restored



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

This channel is no longer available, contract negotiations the apparent reason. Hope to see this channel back but knowing Dish's track record w/ Sports channels, not much hope on this one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The slate on the channel suggests visiting http://www.DISHSportsValue.com/

"SportsTime Ohio is demanding an unreasonable rate increase to carry this channel. We are working around the clock to reach a fair and reasonable agreement with SportsTime Ohio."

I do not see a mention of the outage on the SportsTime Ohio website:
http://msn.foxsports.com/ohio


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What teams are carried on the channel?


----------



## chucksim1 (Apr 19, 2013)

The major draw for this channel is the Cleveland Indians. This could at least drag out until close to opening day.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Lets hope not.

Another channel lost, yet there are more shopping and "Info" channels popping up.

An extra 5$ this year for what?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> Lets hope not.
> 
> Another channel lost, yet there are more shopping and "Info" channels popping up.
> 
> An extra 5$ this year for what?


Don't mix apples and oranges. Shopping and Info channels are paying to be there.

I don't like price increases either... but everyone demands their favorite channel not get dropped during disputes, then gets surprised when the bills go up the next February. We go up $5 because channels you didn't want Dish to drop weren't dropped... and because everyone who works there want raises too.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Could be interesting if you're an avid Indians fan who like shows about the Coast Guard and gold prospecting and live where you can't get cable.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

What's odd about this dispute is that there is no current major league games scheduled on this RSN until baseball's opening day. Last year this channel was bought out by Fox Sports who operates FSN Ohio which is still on the air on E* carrying The Cav's games as usual. Before STO, both the Indians and Cavs were on FSN Ohio. Now that STO is under the FSN Ohio you would think that both RSN's would be together in the dispute (not that I'm wishing it). This came out of the blue and I bet few will notice it unless it drags out until opening day.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> What teams are carried on the channel?


The Cleveland Indians are the only pro sports team on the RSN. The team used to own the network until last year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The cont


Michael P said:


> Now that STO is under the FSN Ohio you would think that both RSN's would be together in the dispute (not that I'm wishing it). This came out of the blue and I bet few will notice it unless it drags out until opening day.


The contract could be extended until FSN Ohio expires ... but it expired now. And terms to continue have not been agreed.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Isn't the rsn's figured into the bill? Seems I saw that when someone posted channel costs during the AMC dispute.

So, If I lose Ohio, and gain more shopping channels, I should be OK with that?

Just cause shopping and info pay to be there doesn't make me warm and fuzzy.

By the way, what channels were going to be dropped causing the increase? I haven't been paying real close attention, I'm afraid.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All channel costs are figured into the bill. But with programming costs for DISH increasing every year I would not expect to see customer bills reduced.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

They never are, James.

OK, not the end of the world, but it just seems when you lose one, [channel] it shouldn't stay empty or worse, be replaced with a info channel about useless products. [ No, I don't need more hair]

I see more and more channels reverting to old shows [not all bad, Miami vice and Magnum pi still quite watchable] which is still better than the jewelry channel [ really? anyone tell these people we are in a recession?] or countless others hawking stuff 99% of us would never buy? [ need to save money for the next increase anyway, :bang


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, once the Indians start playing this is going to get a lot more publicity.

During football season I watch this channel for some HS games and for Browns coverage.

A few more disputes like this and a few more rate hikes and I just might get pushed to the point of going to TV via my own hardware and OTA/internet. If it wasn't for live HD sports I might have done so already.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I still have my huge outdoor antenna, more outrageous increases and it will go up on the roof, like some of us sports is what's keeping me from doing that.


----------



## dish556 (Feb 18, 2014)

first this then WWE PPV great job dish. be the bigger company and settle if they don't take the best and final then pull the station fair for all.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Do not settle please. That's how our bills got to where they are now. Everyone settled, settled meaning we pay more.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

We are always paying more, even dish says they are victorious are on a settlement. My bill went from 100 to 152 dollars, in the last 10 years. With minimum wage at from 7.75 to 10, its going to cost even more next year.


----------



## dish556 (Feb 18, 2014)

comizzou573 said:


> We are always paying more, even dish says they are victorious are on a settlement. My bill went from 100 to 152 dollars, in the last 10 years. With minimum wage at from 7.75 to 10, its going to cost even more next year.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> Do not settle please. That's how our bills got to where they are now. Everyone settled, settled meaning we pay more.


I take it you are not a sports fan (or at least not a Cleveland Indians fan).

What E* should do is make a sports free tier for those who want a cheaper bill.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> What E* should do is make a sports free tier for those who want a cheaper bill.


The sports channels are too smart to agree to that deal. They make more money charging for people who don't want to watch than they would charging only those who wanted their specific channel or genre.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

The Indians may be very good this season. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> Do not settle please. That's how our bills got to where they are now. Everyone settled, settled meaning we pay more.


Tampa8
How many tampa customers would be happy if their feed was cut off?

If Fox bought this station, and dish carries Fox sports, why is this even an issue? This is Fox wanting even more money for one channel? Fox should grandfather this in, greedy sons of *****s


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I just posted a comment on the E* comments board. It's just one month until opening day. Please resolve this dispute before then!


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, how much is enough for these stations? Not happy with my bill as of late...

And MLB is coming soon. I really don't want to pay nearly $150/month and not get to see the Indians play. And I don't want to pay $200/month (in the next few years I'm sure) in order to be able to see them play.

If the industry keeps this up it may price out many potential customers. I have several coworkers that won't pay for satellite or cable. People that make really good money.

I wouldn't mind seeing this stuff reach critical mass.


----------



## dish556 (Feb 18, 2014)

satcrazy said:


> Tampa8
> How many tampa customers would be happy if their feed was cut off?
> 
> If Fox bought this station, and dish carries Fox sports, why is this even an issue? This is Fox wanting even more money for one channel? Fox should grandfather this in, greedy sons of *****s











Hey Cleveland fans:

just a bit outside


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

dish556 said:


> Hey Cleveland fans:
> 
> just a bit outside


LMAO.
Haven't seen this in awhile.


----------



## dish556 (Feb 18, 2014)

satcrazy said:


> LMAO.
> Haven't seen this in awhile.







LMAO


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Opening day is just a few days away. Please, please STO & Dish play nice and PLAY BALL!


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

No doubt, Michael. Honestly, the only things keeping me with Dish right now are the recordings on my DVRs and EHD. Don't want to lose those.

But if this continues into the summer, when the reruns are going, I may consider another option. Switching will be difficult, but with free installation and the cheap introductory rates I may have to do it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Did anyone else see the message E* is placing on the STO channel? E* claims that STO wants E* to pay for the time we did not receive the channel! 

I also noticed that last night's rained out game was supposed to be carried on MLB Network. MLB Net was blacked out, even during the time before the start of the game when the Yankees were still on.

I wonder what will happen for opening day? The game is being carried on WKYC. Surely they can't blackout a local station's feed. I wonder if there are other OTA stations carrying opening day in Indians territory?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The RSN can't block out games they aren't carrying.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> The RSN can't block out games they aren't carrying.


Actually this has happened in the past. Back in IIRC '03 when Fox Sports had the Indians before the days of STO and after half the broadcast games were removed from a local OTA station, an Indians at White Sox game was blacked out on WGN during a carriage dispute.

Additionally this game is carried on STO. The STO feed is used by WKYC and other OTA stations in the Indians territory. At least I can get WKYC with an antenna, however I bet if they did try blocking WKYC during the game that there would be ramifications.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

And STO is back on Dish per the twitter feed of WEWS channel 5

Sent from Raider Nation using my Moto X


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

DCSholtis said:


> And STO is back on Dish per the twitter feed of WEWS channel 5
> 
> Sent from Raider Nation using my Moto X


Yep. I'm happy, but I'm sure it will be taken into consideration the next time rates are increased.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

festivus said:


> Yep. I'm happy, but I'm sure it will be taken into consideration the next time rates are increased.


I'm happy, too (just got the e-mail).

Now...if the Tribe can actually rack up a few hits today...lol.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Tribe wins 7-2! Watched game on WKYC and found the restored STO in time for the post game. Wahoo!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm happy (!) for fans of the Tribe. I grew up near Akron, Ohio. Now, let's get ALL the Braves games back on FOXS and SPSOU. If they don't, I've always got MLB Strike Zone and MLB Tonight to keep me up to date on what's happening for the Braves games that Fox blacks out in the Atlanta DMA (weekends mostly) and seems to think E* should pay extra for.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

epokopac said:


> I'm happy (!) for fans of the Tribe. I grew up near Akron, Ohio. Now, let's get ALL the Braves games back on FOXS and SPSOU. If they don't, I've always got MLB Strike Zone and MLB Tonight to keep me up to date on what's happening for the Braves games that Fox blacks out in the Atlanta DMA (weekends mostly) and seems to think E* should pay extra for.


Sounds like what FS Ohio did to Dish in '03 (see my post above). In that case they actually had a different version of FSO for E* than what was running on the local cable and D*. Only 1/2 the Indians games showed up, on days when a game beig played was not aired on E* we got "The Best Damn Sports Show..." in place of the game.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

question:

Why this particular RSN? Contract renewal? Does that mean every RSN up for renewal will put viewers through this?

With their bigger channels [FOX] isn't singling out one RSN Greedy beyond words?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Every contract comes up for renewal ... not every renewal turns into a dispute settled after a channel is lost.


----------

